# Cold Symptoms and Labor???



## Guppy051708

I feel like i have just gotten hit by a mac truck! Aside from the runny nose, congested nose, and the sore throat (from post-nasal drip due to the runny nose) I feel great. Actually i love being pregnant, even tho im due on Monday! But today i started getting cold-like symptoms. :wacko: I've been told that it could pre-labor signs. Is that really true? :shrug: im not sure if it really is a cold, or maybe even allergies, or pre-labor. All i know is that im due in a few days and i just got hit with these symptoms today! Hell, i look down and my nose runs out on me! LOL And it being summer...well i have NEVER been sick in the summer, so i just dont know :shrug:


----------



## AngelzTears

I've felt like I've had a cold the last few days too. Runny nose, sore throat, soooo tired and just worn down like a cold makes me feel. Not sure if has anything to do with labor or not. I was just checked yesterday and I'm not even dilated, so I don't think I'm going into labor. But, my mom felt like she had a cold and actually ran a fever right before EVERY labor/birth (she had 4 babies).
Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks sweetie :flower: Hope you feel better as well! :flow:
Fx'ed for the both of us!
I read that one of the hormones that increases to start labor causes all membranes to be more...mucousy :shrug: so the hormone that causes CM to increase is also the same hormone that would cause more runny noses and other bottly functions. Dont know if its true or not be you'll have to keep me updated! Your mom sounds very inspiring!


----------



## 2016

I have no idea about colds as pre labour signs but I always thought increased CM (well creamy CM) is caused by progesterone which drops just before labour starts. This is a similar drop to when af starts so some people apparently get MASSIVE PMS!

Good luck. Xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Keeping my Fx'ed then! ...i have been breaking out for the last few days like i would before AF...of course, i guess being that i am nearly 40 weeks...every symptom is a sign :dohh:


----------



## loopylou86

Funny you should say that as we are both due on Monday, I feel great although enjoying my not having to get up in the morning and I too have just started to get a slight cold. Bit of a dry throat, runny nose, feeling a little congested. 

I have no other signs of labour :shrug: I am slowly losing bits of my mucus plug but have been for weeks. I get the odd cramping but most of the time its because I need a number 2 (sorry tmi). Apart from that, baby is very active and I'm getting high and low kicks. 

Hmmm, this LO is going to take after Daddy and be very late! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i have never heard of thid before hun, but i have read that we can get alot of colds in the 3rd tri xx


----------



## honeybun

Ive had everything in the past 2 weeks lol spots, colds,sore throat, chest infection, cramps lol.I hope they not a sign for missy's sake lol


----------



## Guppy051708

loopylou86 said:


> Funny you should say that as we are both due on Monday, I feel great although enjoying my not having to get up in the morning and I too have just started to get a slight cold. Bit of a dry throat, runny nose, feeling a little congested.
> 
> I have no other signs of labour :shrug: I am slowly losing bits of my mucus plug but have been for weeks. I get the odd cramping but most of the time its because I need a number 2 (sorry tmi). Apart from that, baby is very active and I'm getting high and low kicks.

You sound exactly like me!!!! I have felt WONDERFUL this entire pregnancy. Hell i dont even mind going over-due i love being pregnant and it suites me very well. Was up until yesterday! UGH! LOL I lost my plug at 37+3, but some little bits are still coming out. Fx'ed for all of us!!!!

This is the first time i have been sick this entire pregnancy...and i NEVER get sick in the dead of summer! IDK. Maybe it is coincidental, but for the sake of baby being due on Monday- im taking it as a sign for now! LOL


----------



## StonesWife

Lots of rest guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

I slept until 11:30 this morning :blush: 
I do NOT want this while in labor! AHH!


----------



## StonesWife

I'd say it really is your body preparing. Just get as much rest, fluids, and healthy foods you can so you'll have your strength!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks doll :flow:


----------



## JenStar1976

Hello girls! Sorry to gatecrash into 3rd Tri, but I thought I'd share my experience. Less than a week before my due date, my grandparents came round to see me. A few days later I came down with a horrendous cold and found out that they had both had one about a week before they came to see me! I was really pissed off that they'd infected me before I was due to give birth and thought that it was selfish of them to come and see me etc.!!! I felt terrible for days as I couldn't take anything for it and was panicking that I'd have no energy for my birth. Then on my due date my braxton hicks started and my cold had completely disappeared - I gave birth at 10.14pm on my due date! I'd never heard of the connection between cold symptoms and labour before reading this, so perhaps there is some truth to it? 

Good luck to you all by the way (I secretly miss the 3rd Tri forum). xx


----------



## Charliee

Im due on Monday as well and Ive been hit with flu like symptoms, could it really be a sign of labour??


----------



## Guppy051708

oh i realized i never updated this :dohh:


My labor with DS1 didn't start until Sept. 3rd (way freakin overdue! LOL). My water broke in the middle of the night. He was sunnyside up so it was a very long birth. Was born Sept. 4th (2010). I had the cold symptoms for a couple weeks, and then the week of labor i got a cold sore :sick: ....if you noticed the date, thats a few weeks of cold symptoms, so it can take time. of course here's my story with DS2

i had flu like symptoms Friday, and Saturday morning (Feb 11th, 2012) i rolled over in bed (7:35am) and my water broke! Didn't get into active labor until sunday afternoon (Feb 12th), but i went from 4cm to placenta in an hour and 40 minutes! ...so i would say it can be a sign!!! It really felt like the flu, minus vomiting and fever (before my water broke), especially had the pounding headaches.

Wish you luck Charlie! :dust: let us know how you get along :D


----------



## Guppy051708

oh, and both times, my cold/flu symptoms disappeared once labor started!

A little OT, but i also had acne breakout for a few days before labor-both times. I get this before AF too, so that seems to also be a sign for me.


----------



## Charliee

Well slightly worried now with all these stories of flu symptoms before labour, I havent had any cold or flu syptoms this whole pregnancy. Although I am getting very anxious to finally give birth after nine months, so maybe this is a good thing :)
Thank you


----------



## Guppy051708

dont be worried. You'll do great :flower:


----------



## Charliee

And I think I just got some more braxton hicks - I get these a lot. Maybe Callum is finally on his way :)
Will let you know 
Thanks again


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance:


----------

